# How do i clear A code on my 09 brute force 750



## Jneathery25 (Feb 6, 2018)

I had my fi light come in with a code 12. I changed The sensor and checked the wiring. Everything is good. It’s still flashing. Do i need To reset the fi light and if so how do i do That.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we have that somewhere.... look in the kawi section under how-to's... resetting the light should be in there


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe all error codes except the belt should reset themselves once the input problem has been corrected. You may not have had a bad sensor but a connector or a problem in the harness somewhere that has not been fixed. You can disconnect the battery for several minutes then reconnect. If it's still there, so is the problem.


----------

